# Gross! Don't look if you don't like surg pix!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I had my eye surgery done on Monday. The first picture is before my surgery. Notice how my left lid is lower, down into my pupil, and my line of vision.










The second picture is after surgery, He did manage to lift my left lid, but now my right lid is so low I can hardly see out of that eye. The Dr. said once the sweeling goes down they will look the same. I plan on using this surg to give Rick a hard time by telling everyone he did it. lol Notice the marker spot above my left eyebrow. He wanted to make sure he marked the eye that had muscle damage.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure it will look better soon. Heal up fast scareme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you. Otherwise I can use it as my Halloween costume.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yikes .... looks painful scareme!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my, hope you heal quickly. But the color is just lovely, eh?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I feel pretty oh so pretty

I feel pretty and witty and bright

And i pity any girl who isn't me tonight


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, Scareme! I hope you heal quickly. Sending hugs your way girl!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well a sense of humor can carry a person a long way.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Heal soon


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Get better soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfect Halloween look And having been under the knife a few times, I know all about the marker thing. They probably asked a couple times before you went into surgery, too. No one wants to wake up to a doctor saying "Oops, my bad"

As uncomfortable as it looks, I'm guessing it probably isn't that painful, yes? Did they just remove excess skin or did they have to tack up a muscle on the side affected?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're right Roxy. It's not that painful, unless I forget and rub my eye. Which I do quite a bit because it's starting to get itchy. I thnk itchy is a sign it's healing. The right side is just removing skin. The left side was removing skin and tacking up the muscle.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhh that looks painful! I can only imagine what a relief it will be to have your whole field of vision back. At least you still seem to be your usual chipper self! I hope you feel better very soon.


----------

